# Need help getting a sound decoder



## riguitin (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello guys i just got a rivarossi cab forward and i need to get sound decoder in it i will most likley install the decoder into the tender so space is not a broblem i just want something realistic thanks a million guys


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

The SoundTraxx Tsunami brand seems to be the most popular for aftermarket sound decoders. You would want the heavy steam model. Depends on $ you want to spend. There are other brands that are cheaper. Use the biggest speaker you can fit for the best sound. It also has to match the impedance of the decoder you use.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

TCS (http://tcsdcc.com/public_html/Zen/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=46_94_95&products_id=602) now has a steam sound decoder. Their DCC decoders are great.


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

Dont mean to hijack the thread but I too am looking to start getting some sound in a few of my locos. GP38-2, GP35, SD40-2, and sw1500 are what locos I have and need to put in most but not all of them. I have a very tight budget so the cheaper the better but with ok sound.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry...the cheaper the better is an illusion.The good brands all run $100.+.Digitrax have cheaper sound decoders that give decent results if you're lucky and MRC's are like buying a loto ticket at best.

I too have a limited budget so I take great care not to waste it.I've had both brands and they all ended up in my thrash can.


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

I think NIMT is back on line and he sells Soundtraxx sound decoders and the rest of the things you will need (i.e. speaker, speaker housing, baffles, LED's, etc).


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

NIMT hasnt been here in over 2 months, Id go to a reliable source like yankee dabbler, they have everything you need and pretty fast shipping.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Go to the Soundtraxx website and get a part number. They do make a Tsunami for the cab Forward.

After remotoring my Riv cab Forward, next is to install a Tsunami. Make sure to get the 9 pin Loco to Tender disconnect harness.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

A good sound board with a very cheap speaker will produce bad results. Good sound is a function of the speaker, realistic reproduction of sound is a function of the sound card. One will affect the other. But, a good speaker for a loco is around $10. $100 for a sound card is pretty realistic. Maybe you can get one for less on eBay.


----------

